# I step forward & I step back



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sold the Ithaca DeerSlayer that I picked up on trade couple weeks ago. So much for thinning down. Guy had S&W m57 41mag for sale and I made him an offer I hoped he would refuse, he didn’t so I got another fine American made blue steel firearm, complete with original Target grips.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dan, I really think you are a handgun addict! There is no known cure! Haha


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’m really not collecting handguns. I’m addicted to those fancy wood grips.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Well the first step in addiction I believe is that you admit you have a problem. Don’t worry we’re all here to help you talk things out. So far from what I’ve seen your just working on padding your retirement with assets that are not losing there value like the stock market is. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> I’m really not collecting handguns. I’m addicted to those fancy wood grips.


Have to say you do get some pretty toys


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

We need to find his sources! Gets a lot of deals.


----------

